# Which bazooka would you buy if you were to get a new one ?



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Hey just wondering which bazooka you would buy and why I have an older tapetech grey control tube an older northstar and a current drywall master and like all of them for different reasons even though I mainly just use the newest one dm which is nice to have that easy removable plate for cleaning


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've ran Ames bazooka, tapetech, Columbia, Drywall master, and the new North star elites. Nothing bad to say about any of them. 

I believe that my NS taper puts out just a tad more mud than my previous drywall master did. I'd that means anything to you. All of the major brands with the exception of the blue line and North Star are basically clones of each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I run a TapePro / Blueline, not only do they have a removable plate but the whole head comes off for cleaning. Big thumbs up for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

yeah of course you do you guys love your tape pro that is cool the head comes off though


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Like gazman says, tapepro with head comes off, easy to replace wire on worksite..


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

I got a drywall master you just flip a switch cover plate comes off cable change is a breeze as well as cleaning but I never understood how ya break a cable anyway it fills in 8 to 8 pumps if you use a goose neck ya can feel the plunger come up and if it's not Rollin somethings wrong so don't force it and you won't break a cable unless it's a piece of junk columbia haha


----------



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

I just picked this up. It's lighter and sooo much better than the usual tapetech or tapeworms I'm used to using. I can't wait to get some mud on the wall with it!


----------

